# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Çokollata

## Fiori

Nevoja qe kane njerzit per cokollate ja kalon nevojes dhe nepsit qe ata kane per te gjitha llojet e ushqimeve te tjera. Cfare e ben cokollaten kaq te vecante?!

Cokollata permban gati me shume se 300 perberes kimike te njohur. Shkencetaret ne vite jane munduar te gjejne perberesit specifike te saj si dhe kombinimet kimike te cilat shkaktojne efektet e kenaqesise tek njerzit. 

Kafeina, eshte nje nga perberesit kimike me te njohur por kjo ndodhet ne permasa shume te vogla. Gjithashtu teobromina eshte nje stimulues i dobet, i cili gjendet ne sasi pak me te medha se te kafeines. Kombinimi i ketyre te dyjave (kafeine & teobromine) dhe mundesisht perbereseve te tjere shkaktojne tek njerzit nje gjendje euforike. 

Feniletilamina eshte gjetur gjithashtu ne cokollate. Kjo perberje ka lidhje me amfetaminen dhe te dyja keto jane stimuluese te forta. 

Stimuluesit zmadhojne aktivitetin e neutrotransmetuesve (kimikate te trurit) ne ato pjese te trurit te cilat kontrollojne fuqine e njerzve per te qene te vemendshem. 

Ka gjithashtu teori te tjera te cilat shpjegojne pse cokollata na ben te ndihemi mire. Studiues ne Institutin e Shkencave Neuroze ne San Diego, California besojne se cokollata permban substanca farmaceutike aktive te cilat kane te njejtin efekt ne trurin njerzor si te marijuanes.

Ne lajmet e CNN para pak kohesh kam degjuar se cokollata prodhon ne tru te njejtat lende kimike te cilat prodhohen ne trurin e njeriut gjate aktit seksual. Ka kohe qe e kam degjuar kete lajm dhe megjithese ishte shume i vertete dhe i bazuar ne studime shkencore, tani per tani nuk mund te them me shume.


*Fruta e kakaos*





p.s. mos ngaterroni ketu cokollatat e fabrikuara si m & m (te cilat nuk jane origjinale), me cokollaten e vertete e cila vjen nga fruti origjinal.

----------


## BruNe EmBeL

Ju pelqejne cokollatat? Dhe cilat cokollata ju kane pelqyer me shume? 
Mua ne Shqiperi me pelqenin Laktat ..hmm ishin te mira   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alvi

FLORA dhe MILKA

----------


## Tironce_Moderne

oooo c'na kujtuat cokollatat ju.. O alvi si njoh une cokollatat flora????? kur kane dale ato.?
Une pervee kisha fiksim cokollatat DOVE thoniii po deshet qe s'ishin romantike, na i fusnin ne canta ne shkolle ne gjimnaz ne tirane .  :perqeshje:

----------


## Tironce_Moderne

Hey i mbani mend cokollatat hilal? hahahaha ato me stafille mrena, ose me rrush te that. Ehhh c'vete sqiptaret gezonin atehere me mbahet mend qe 100 lekshe ishin, dolen na 91 me duket. :perqeshje:

----------


## Letersia 76

Mua me pelqen lakta e embel si dashuria......

po edhe Mars jane fantastike 
pra Lakta dhe mars jane nice fare wowowowowowow

----------


## AlBaNiaN_GaNg

SI COKOLLATA TWIST S'KA. LOL 
jU TE TJERET MENDONI VETEM PER VETEN, NE ME 1 COKOLLATE MENDOJME PER 2 VETA  :perqeshje:  TWISTTT

----------


## Reiart

Nestle' ben cokollata yll fare. Gjithashtu edhe Novi ne Itali. Jane cokollata qe te bejne te mos ja japesh askujt. :shkelje syri:

----------


## AlBaNiaN_GaNg

O REIART PO SI JA KEMI FUTUR KOT ORE. NE JEMI NE SHQIPEI DHE PO FLASIM PER COKOLLATAT SHQIPTARE, SE PO TE FILLONIM ME EMRAT E COKOLLATAVE AMERIKANE NESER NE MENGJES MBAROJME. 
TANI MU KUJTUAN COKOLLATAT KISS NE SHQIPERI HAHA

----------


## erzeni

Cfare e ben Cokollaten kaq te super preferushme?

Ku eshte sekreti qe njeriu  nuk ndalet para tundimit qe te ben Cokullata??

Ku qendron forca e saje terheqse?

Me shkencerisht diskutoni ju lutem e jo si kalamoj kopshi...lol.

Une mbaroj per ato kavanozat me "NUTELLA"..
Me lug  gjelle te madhe e rruaj krejt  sapo e blej.


Cudi si nuk ka marre pjese ketu nji nga ngreneset me te tmershme te Cokullatave e cila kur derdh plehnat me shum e ka te mbushur qesen me varak cokullatash se lekura patatesh e levozhga qepesh...

o goca shoferit..fol pak per cokullatat.

----------


## Reiart

Ne Shqiperi ka te pakten nja 10 vjet qe nuk prodhohen cokollata. Por Nestle dhe Novi qe kam shkruar me siper ekzistojne ne shitje edhe ne Shqiperi. Megjithate per nje kenaqesi me shume per cokollate shikoni ndonje foto per kete artikull qe nuk mungon ne asnje dhe asnje lloj dyqani.
http://www.corriere.it/av/galleria.h...hocolate2002&1

Ndersa per me shume eshte konkursi, nese mund ta quaj te tille, qe dote zhvillohet ne Perugia nga 19 deri 27 tetor. Vizitoni me poshte.
http://www.corriere.it/speciali/euro...te/index.shtml

Kenaquni LLUPSA.

----------


## MEDEA

çokollatat me shume qumesht jane te mira...ato qe jane fondente (me shume kakao) sme pelqejne dhe aq! megjithate kohet e fundit i kam rralluar per dy aresye:
1.te shendoshin 
2.kam degjuar se te bejne me puçra ne fytyre (ndoshta eshte thjesht nje thashethem) me mire te mos riskjosh!  :perqeshje:

----------


## Reiart

Qe te shendoshin mire por qe te bejne me pucra nuk besoj, sepse kam mgrene vete me kile dhe nuk kam patur asnje efekt anesor. Prandaj hani cokollata por nga ato prej verteti sepse ka edhe nga ato qe te bejne me pucra.

----------


## ReA_8

Dikur me pelqenin cokollatat "hilal"se  ishin te shijshme dhe te lira10 leke te reja ,aq leke na jepte mami ne gjimnaz (pu pu pu pu per faqe te zeze)Kurse tani  "Confina without milk"

----------


## prettyshkodrane

Wowwwwwwwww plasen cokollatat edhe kendeja.....
mua me me pelqejne cokollatat lakta ....po ce do se ska ne 
USA......fatkeqesi :perqeshje:

----------


## cristal

une nuk i kam shume qejf cokollatat por per lakta vdes......kur iku nje shoqe ne tirane kete vite me solli nje lakta dhe per nje jave e kam shtyre se nuk doja ta mbaroja...lol....shnet

----------


## ReA_8

Mos tju ngelet shume mendja te laktat se s'jane ato te parat .............Ata laktamedhenjte e kane prishur doren ........

----------


## FierAkja143

ehhh e vertet kjo...mua lem pa buke per nje muaj do duroj po me shum se 3 dit pa cokollat pak te veshtire e shikoj  :perqeshje: 



Alda.

----------


## Reina

i kam degjuar shpesh here ato lart po smund te them i besoj te terave.. cokollate me pelqen vetem kur ka shume qumesht brenda dhe ka vafer.. arra e gjera te tilla.. vetem ashtu i ha.

----------


## Flava

me pelqejne shum, vdes per embelsirat ne pergjithsi...prandaj nuk dobesohem asnjeher, mbase :shkelje syri:

----------

